
Control the LED Lights Outside of Iceland Opera Hall Through Socket.io App - halldorel
http://paint.is
======
halldorel
Watch a live camera feed of the building at
[http://m.ustream.tv/channel/FpWPE2VrDrt](http://m.ustream.tv/channel/FpWPE2VrDrt)

